# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Berapa lama UV harus di ganti ?

## achmad

Teman2, sifu n master kois, tolong dong dibagi ilmunya berapa lama UV yang efektif digunakan ? Setiap berapa lama harus diganti ? atau dipake sampe neonnya putus aja   ::   ? 

Thans sebelum dan sesudahnya.

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

setelah 11 bulan akhirnya mati sendiri UV saia
entah karna apa  :Crazy:

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cybersemox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

